# Dandruff?



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone have any answers for dandruff? Beau looks like the poster child for _Head & Shoulders! _ I use _Pure Paws_ oatmeal shampoo and oatmeal conditioner because he has always had what seems to me to be excessive itching. We were using a prescription anti-itch shampoo and just yesterday switched to the _Pure Paws_ oatmeal. He's soft, fluffy, and smells wonderful! He's not scratching -- but he looks like he ought to be!!

Has anyone tried _Head & Shoulders_ on their pup?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

are you sure it's dandruff? how long as this been happening?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Just noticed it big-time this morning (after his bath yesterday). Not sure it's dandruff, but it sure looks like it! He's still NOT itching!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

could be a dietary thing, check with your vet if it persists. Ever try fish oil ,here's something almost every dog should use http://www.seapet.com/seapetomega3fishoil200wnatvitamine-8floz.aspx


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. I tried the Fish Oil when Beau was a puppy -- and he wouldn't eat anything I put the oil on! Do you think Head & Shoulders would hurt him?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie had the same thing and then one day it was all gone! Can you see if its just flaking already off her skin? Or do you see it like cradle cap like on a baby? I would be worried that a harsh shampoo would brink the itching back. One time a friend told me use VO5 hot oil treatment on Zoey I wounder if that would help dry skin?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beau's mom said:


> Thanks, Dave. I tried the Fish Oil when Beau was a puppy -- and he wouldn't eat anything I put the oil on! Do you think Head & Shoulders would hurt him?


you could try a different fish oil. or pill type . No I would never use human shampoo. Here a good article on shampoos http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would consult with a vet first before using H&S on a dog. Human shampoos on dogs is a little controversial, but many show groomers use human products on their dogs. H&S is quite different than other shampoos so I would be careful with that, there is probably something better suited for dogs. The anti itch shampoo will help him feel better and not itch, but if there are still flakes most likely that will have to be dealt with internally with a high quality diet/treats, and oils. You can also try using a good boar brush to get some of the flakes off. Also try misting with something and wiping with a microfiber cloth.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beau's mom said:


> Thanks, Dave. I tried the Fish Oil when Beau was a puppy -- and he wouldn't eat anything I put the oil on! Do you think Head & Shoulders would hurt him?


Try the Nordic Naturals Omega 3 capsules. Kodi chews them right up. The first time or two, he was a little hesitant... I think because the gel cap coating felt funny on his teeth. But now I just throw one in his dish and he eats it right up! (no fishy breath either!)


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Karen.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

krandall said:


> Try the Nordic Naturals Omega 3 capsules. Kodi chews them right up. The first time or two, he was a little hesitant... I think because the gel cap coating felt funny on his teeth. But now I just throw one in his dish and he eats it right up! (no fishy breath either!)


Karen, how much are you giving Kodi? I just ordered the 1000 mg capsules and wondering about the dosage for a 13 lb dog. Thanks. Hoping this will help with Chloe's flaking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cloe's_mom said:


> Karen, how much are you giving Kodi? I just ordered the 1000 mg capsules and wondering about the dosage for a 13 lb dog. Thanks. Hoping this will help with Chloe's flaking.


My vet said one capsule a day was fine. I don't think more can hurt them, except that they are high in calories for a little capsule!

Kodi just eats them straight, but if Chloe won't try wrapping it in a small piece of cheese.

BTW, Kodi doesn't take them for his skin. (which is not a problem) He takes them (along with glucosamine) for joint health, since he works hard, and we want him to remain healthy and in working shape for as long as possible.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Not, knowing better, we gave her a whole pill and it gave her the runs, so I think we need to start small and build up the dosage. Also, we coated it in peanut butter because she was not liking the texture of the gummy pill at all. So for now she shares one pill with her two sisters (squeezed out on their kibble). Thanks for the info.


----------

